# GLO T5HOs



## Kozy (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with these? Thoughts either way?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I took a look at them at the local store. They seem a little too expensive. If I did get them I would get two singles instead of one double.

I must admit after building my own T5 fixture I am not to happy with anything on the market.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have the Hagen Glo Dual T5HO fixture, I got 40% off which is the only reason why I bought it 

This was my first experience with T5HO and so far it has been doing a great job for me.

IMO, the best lighting you could ever get is probably one building your own to your own specifications. I don't have much time to do DIY stuff so I felt comfortable with purchasing the unit.

However, I hope to build my own lighting system in the future.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a 36" dual T5HO that I purchased from Aquacave. It works great and I like it a lot. I'm using it with Giesemann Midday and Aquaflora bulbs that I purchased form ReefGeek.


----------



## PaulNorth (Jan 17, 2009)

My impression is that they are overpriced for the quality delivered - a big drawback for me is the dome reflector/lack of individual reflectors.

As a result, I bought a 2x24W Catalina, with individual reflectors, for $100.

My $0.02 - however, for an interesting and contrary argument, just came across this:



> Individual reflectors reflect more light back onto the bulb then one big reflector for multiple bulbs. Thats common sense. One bulb half covered by a reflector will reflect all the light coming off the top of it and sides back on to it. If you use common sense, thats more reflectivity per bulb back on itself. The purpose of individual reflectors is to spread the light out over a broader area. 1 individual reflector covers 6" of area front to back, where as a single reflector for multiple bulbs would only cover about 15"s front to back total for a 4 bulb unit with more intensity over the intial 10" from center being super intense which is optimal for SPS growth. I use a 4x54w on a 75g and I can honestly say its to much light for the top 1/3 of the tank, even for SPS, in the intial 10"s of the light. I have bleached numerous Acro's as a result. Buy/borrow a lux meter if you dont believe me.
> 
> If individual reflectors are suppose ot be better then a single multiple reflector, then why does it cut the life of a bulb by 1/4?
> 
> Just because you read something somewhere, doesnt make it the truth or the only way of doing things. Be an individual thinker and use common sense.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have to disagree with whoever wrote that about the individual reflectors. Good reflectors are angled on the inside to reflect the light at angles so that they would be of use to the aquarium. Unless the reflector is in the shape of a rectangle and bouncing light back at the bulb, his theory is invalid.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have the 2x24w retro and i couldn't be happier w/it. i used better reflectors though.


----------



## PaulNorth (Jan 17, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> i have the 2x24w retro and i couldn't be happier w/it. i used better reflectors though.


Here's what I got, oldpunk:



> Has one independent light switch.
> 
> Each T5 has its own individual German polished aluminum reflector that TRIPLES the light output into your aquarium from each bulb!
> 
> Exclusively on all our T5 fixtures we now use the HIGHEST QUALITY ADVANCE BALLAST. These ballast are excellent for the T5 lightbulbs.


From what I can tell (experiences by folks on the web, after looking around), the reflectors that come with the unit are very good - do you find otherwise?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

PaulNorth said:


> Here's what I got, oldpunk:
> 
> From what I can tell (experiences by folks on the web, after looking around), the reflectors that come with the unit are very good - do you find otherwise?


um, not exactly. i had some tek 2(sp?) reflectors already so i just used those...


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

lildark185 said:


> I have to disagree with whoever wrote that about the individual reflectors. Good reflectors are angled on the inside to reflect the light at angles so that they would be of use to the aquarium. Unless the reflector is in the shape of a rectangle and bouncing light back at the bulb, his theory is invalid.


I agree. The guy needs to do a google search on parabolic reflectors.

Charlie


----------



## Kozy (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------

